# Remington 7400 30.06 Semi-Auto ??



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I gave up my search for a 45/70 for the time being and traded my '79 Yamaha sled for a 7400. 

I traded sight unseen as I trust the dude.

Anyhoots, the background on this gun is that it was owned by a retired military man that passed away years ago and has been in storage ever since.

Excellent condition. 90%

Can anybody tell me what this gun is worth ?

Pro's and con's of the overall performance in the field ?

Range and accuracy ?

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

They can be nice guns. They can be sons of $&%*# too! Keep em clean and well maintained and it should work great. Leave it fouled with gas residue and gunked up with excess oil etc and it will be an expensive canoe paddle. Seriously, they are nice guns and accuracy is average to above average. For deer hunting, they are accurate enough for 250-300 yard shots if zeroed correctly. They can be a finicky gun but any gunsmith you know or frequent will likely know this gun well and be able to handle any problems you might encounter. They handle well, much like the Rem 870 or 1100 shotguns which is why they have been a popular deer gun.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Not bad guns. Accuracy isn't what you'd see from a bolt gun, but should be good enough for anything in Michigan. Keeping it clean is key.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

If you have hunted above the rifle/shotgun line much you probably will have heard about one not cycling a round in the chamber.....



> and the bleeping gun just went "click"


 I have heard that twice in our camp. One was user error and the other was a mechanical issue. I also saw one get sold for $50 because of that. :lol:


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

POLARBEAR said:


> If you have hunted above the rifle/shotgun line much you probably will have heard about one not cycling a round in the chamber.....
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that twice in our camp. One was user error and the other was a mechanical issue. I also saw one get sold for $50 because of that. :lol:


My dad owned one for 1 year..... I think that was him you could hear in the woods....:lol:


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Great Gun!!! As mentioned above....keep it clean and she'll shoot great! We have two of those guns that have been handed down within our family. One was my uncle's, when he passed away it went to my dad. My Dad was unable to hunt for a couple of years due to back to back knee surgerys, so I volunteered to take his gun hunting. Killed a nice buck with it.

They look nice, shoot nice and will always cycle (if cleaned). 

Nice find!


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

029485USED REMINGTON 740 30/06106101 W/SM&WEAVER KS&WMS FP RECSIGHT$389.95028277USED REMINGTON 7400B8139380 30/08 W/MT &RINGS$469.95029589USED REMINGTON 74008519072 30/06 $419.95028699USED REMINGTON 7400 30/06B8459611 $519.95



Here is a listing from Williams in Davison, these are used but this should give ya a general idea compared to what you traded for.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have one in .308. It never gets used, has the creepiest, crummiest, nastiest feeling mile long trigger pull I ever was subjected to. Therefore I can't comment on it's accuracy.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I had one for a day back in 1984, I returned it the next day for a model 700. I was glad to get credit towards something else.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

Here are some listings on migunowners. I think there are a few models to choose from so it would be hard to give value without knowing what you have. 

http://www.migunowners.org/forum/search.php?searchid=1761355


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

If ya need any parts i have 2 that are shot, and arent worth fixing..I now hunt with my model 760 pump much better gun...


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> ..I now hunt with my model 760 pump much better gun...


Traded my 742 for a 760 back in 1992 and don`t miss it any.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Thanks for all of the info guys.  

I won an 870 combo at a rabbit hunt 5 years ago and traded that for the sled. Used the sled for ice fishing and bombing around and never had to put a dime into'er. 
Now, traded sled for the '06 and still nuttin out of pocket for anything.

Figured I came out of'er pretty good.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

malainse said:


> My dad owned one for 1 year..... I think that was him you could hear in the woods....:lol:


No,, no, I'm pretty sure that was me you heard, or my buddy that I loaned that gun to the next year... I told him he could just have it, he wouldn't take it....:lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbuckbob (Jan 26, 2009)

I also owned a 7400 for 1 season , bought it new sold it w/100 rnds thru it. Never held a group from day 1, I sold it and bought a model 700 in 7mm mag.There is nothing like the accuracy of a bolt action...
Rob


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

I got a 7400 in 30-06 in 87, Its fairly accurate 1 1/2 groups @ 100 yards
I have never had any problems with it. just make sure that you clean it, Take the forearm off and clean the spring and tube under it. You dont have to dissasemble the tube just pull back the spring and clean the tube with a toothbrush soaked in solvent. dry it off and give it a light coat of gun oil. make sure you get a brush for the chamber and keep her clean.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

ESOX said:


> I have one in .308. It never gets used, has the creepiest, crummiest, nastiest feeling mile long trigger pull I ever was subjected to. Therefore I can't comment on it's accuracy.


That is about my experience. I have one, and it sucks. :tdo12:


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Semi-auto's are what they are.. Keep um clean and they should work OK. I've had a few jamo-matic's in the past, ( not the 7400) and have bolts and single shots now. I too would like to find a nice lever action in 45/70...


----------



## whitetail trail (Dec 5, 2009)

I shot a doe at 350 yds and another at 400 yds this year and my boy shot his first buck with it during youth hunt 7400 308 just keep it clean I think there a great gun


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

I've owned mine since 91. It'll shoot sub 1" groups, and likes 165 and 180 gr loads.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I have owned one of the earlier models (742) and it took many deer. My brother-in-law took a doe with it this past season by putting a round behind the ear. The only negative that I found was that handloads are not good in it. Otherwise kept clean I never had it jam. The clip holds 4 but I advise using only 2 in the clip. This keeps the spring stronger which helps to prevent jamming. Besides I never required more than 2 shots at a deer, 98% of them only one. Mine has a Leupold 2.5X8 on it and shoots to point of aim. 30.06 is heavy enough for any deer or bear in Michigan and good ammo is available in that caliber.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

i also own a 742 30-06 my late fathers gun, excellent weapon. shot my largest buck this past season with it 11pointer at 200 yards. this is not my favorite gun but it works excellent. the 700 bdl 300 win mag is my favorite i won it at the michigan carpenters raffle back in 2000:woohoo1:


----------



## keweenaw Lung-buster (May 4, 2008)

Gotta keep em' clean...bad reputation for jamming up. Accuracy on the ones I know of have always been decent (not great) 1-1/2 to 2" groups at 100 yds. A 90% condition rifle would be booked in the area of $450-500. You'd have a hard time getting this much I think. If you are buying with the thought of someday reselling - I'd rethink cuz not a lot of guys are looking for this rifle. Remington made HUGE improvements with their latest version of this rifle, but the 7400 has a bad rep.

A guy I know just bought one in .308 - 95% rifle, 140 rounds of ammo, case, and fair optics = $420.00


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Talked to the gunsmith a couple days ago about it, he still has it, he still can't make it work. I would never ever buy one, and I would hesitate to sell it to anyone who lived close by!


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

I have an old 742 30-06 that originally belonged to my great grandfather. Everyone since him has used it at one time or another, including my grandfather, my dad, and my uncles, cousins, and brothers. (It sort of serves as the family "backup" gun, meaning that it gets used anytime someone doesn't happen to have another gun at the time). We've never had any mechanical issues with it. Keep it clean, and it'll shoot. As for accuracy, it's not a tack driver but it's plenty good enough for deer hunting. In all, it's not my first choice as a deer rifle but I can't say that it's a bad gun.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Sam22 said:


> Talked to the gunsmith a couple days ago about it, he still has it, he still can't make it work. !


tell him to put bullets in it , chamber a round and pull the trigger i bet it goes bang. if not tell him to e-mail me and i'll take that piece of S*** off his hands so he doesn't hurt himself:yikes:


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

The gun is gone................traded off for a LAW 12 gauge.

BTW, I made a mistake, it was a 740, not a 7400.

Thanks for all of the replies guys.


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

Thunderhead said:


> The gun is gone................traded off for a LAW 12 gauge.
> 
> BTW, I made a mistake, it was a 740, not a 7400.
> 
> Thanks for all of the replies guys.


tom mabe you were thinking 742!!! remington had a silent recall on them
about 20 yrs ago.. we got my dad a 742 in 1979 and he cleans it
better than a gunsmith!!! but every year he has problems with jamming..
not because of the spring in the clip... the injector would not reliese
the spent shell... i have a 7400 in 30-06 i got in 95!! and had no
problems what so ever with this gun...


----------

